# *** PLEASE READ *** For Sale Posting Guidelines



## mep916

A minimum of *100* posts are required to post in this section. If you post a thread without meeting this requirement, it will be deleted without notice.
You must list a sale price for every item.
A picture of the item(s) is required; in the picture, include a handwritten/typed note with your Computer Forum username and computerforum.com, or CF, written on the note. Read through the *current listings *for some examples.
When replying to a thread, stay on topic and only post questions if you're interested in the item.
No threadjacking or thread crapping. Do not post any negative comments or post alternative links to items at other forums or retailers.
The sale, trade or giveaway of online gaming accounts is prohibited. This includes World of Warcraft, EVE Online, etc... We DO allow trading of Steam content, but not in this section. See *this thread* for more details.
Software sales must include the *original* installation media. The sale of Product/Activation/Serial Keys without original media is not allowed.
Obviously the sale of anything illegal is prohibited, including pirated software and pirated media material.
If you defraud another user, your account will be permanently banned.
*No exceptions will be made and threads not meeting these criteria will be deleted without warning. 

PLEASE NOTE:*

_If you have any questions regarding these rules, send a private message (PM) to a staff member. Our list of staff can be found *here*._
_It is the responsibility of the staff to enforce the rules, not the general membership. _
_If you believe a member has violated any of the above, or any other rules, please report the post, and/or contact a staff member. *Please DO NOT reply to the thread or post.* The situation will be dealt with ASAP. _

*DISCLAIMER:

Computerforum.com accepts no responsibility for any transactions which originate from this forum. It is up to the buyer to make the required checks beforehand, and make sure the transaction is safeguarded. This section of the forum is provided free of charge, and we do not accept any responsibility. If an offer sounds too good to be true, in most cases it is usually a scam, so please make sure to do thorough checks. Also if someone sends you a pm telling you they have something for sale, please report them to administrator. This is considered spam, and is possibly also fraudulent.*


----------

